# best way to straighten a fork



## halfatruck (Jul 13, 2015)

What is the best way to straighten the fork on a '41 Schwinn straight bar. The fork seems to be off about 1/8", but it makes quite a difference in going down the road.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 13, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> What is the best way to straighten the fork on a '41 Schwinn straight bar. The fork seems to be off about 1/8", but it makes quite a difference in going down the road.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 13, 2015)

I would say that the left leg has been pushed back slightly with the top level a shim will go under the right, but not the left (about 1/8" difference), the right seems to be aligned straight with the head tube.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 13, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> I would say that the left leg has been pushed back slightly with the top level a shim will go under the right, but not the left (about 1/8" difference), the right seems to be aligned straight with the head tube.







*halfatruck ... I do not know how to proceed to straighten that left fork leg.
Thought these illustrations might motivate the authentic mechanics on The CABE
to share a valuable process.  I have a fork with a similar malady.*


....... patric


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 11, 2015)

Patric,
I appreciate the excellent graphics!
Mike


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 12, 2015)

I did finally get it straightened, I used 2 'C' clamps and 2 short 2X4's to clamp it to the front frame rail on my trailer..then used a long rod between the ends of the fork and twisted to straighten....worked fine.


----------



## tvtaddy (Aug 13, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> I did finally get it straightened, I used 2 'C' clamps and 2 short 2X4's to clamp it to the front frame rail on my trailer..then used a long rod between the ends of the fork and twisted to straighten....worked fine.




It is the only way to fix the issue.


----------

